# Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)



## panormal (30. November 2008)

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe neulich die Fischerprüfung bestanden und mir eine Spinnrute zugelegt, mit welcher ich z.B. an großen Talsperren Hechte, Zander, Barsch, u.s.w. angeln möchte. Ich bin totaler Anfänger.

Aus Gewichtsgründen habe ich eine mittlere Rolle gewählt, weil ich eine geflochtene Schnur nutzen wollte und diese ja bei gleicher Tragkraft deutlich dünner ist (dachte ich jedenfalls). 

Meine Schnur ist eine Balzer Iron Line mit 0,12mm Durchmesser, die angeblich 11,4 kg Tragkraft hat. Ich habe einen Eimer mit 4 Litern Wasser befüllt und wollte diesen an der Schnur hochheben (man muss sein Gerät ja testen). In 3 von 3 Versuchen gelang mir das mit frisch abgerollter Schnur nicht. Die Schnur ist immer in der Mitte (nicht am Knoten) durchgerissen.

Mein selbstgebautes Vorfach konnte aber sogar den vollen Eimer mit 10 Litern kurz anheben.

Jetzt soll ja das Vorfach schwächer sein als die Schnur, damit im Zweifelsfall dieses reißt und nicht die Hauptschnur. Welche Schnur brauche ich jetzt? Die (zerschnittene) Iron Line werde ich zurückgeben, weil die Tragkraft ca. um den Faktor 3 falsch angegeben ist, das ist imho nicht Rechtens.

Wenn ich mir den Artikel (siehe Link unten) durchlese, dann gibt es gar keine geflochtene Schnur, die über 10 kg halten kann und einen Durchmesser von weniger als 0,26(!) mm hat. Ich will aber doch genug Schnur (~200m) auf die Rolle (Balzer Metallica MX 630) bringen. 

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich wie 10kg (oder auch nur 5) an einer 2,75 Meter langen Rute (Balzer Alegra Telespin 75) überhaupt erreicht werden sollen. Das ziehe weder ich noch ein 2 Meters Wels..

Ich bin ein wenig ratlos und hoffe auf Hilfe. Ich möchte eine Schnur, bei der auch bei einem richtig großen Fisch nichts reißt (selbst wenn man es provoziert!) und die lange hält. Die blöde Schnur macht mir sorgen.

Gruß, panormal


----------



## s_rathje (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

kenne dies problem auch.
allerdings mache ich mir keine sorgen, dass mir mal ein fisch die schnur zerreißt, das jede rolle ja ne bremse hat. ich schlage dir vor, das du mal deine rolle mit der schnur an deiner rute montierst, die schnur durch die ringe ziehst und wider an nem gefüllten 10 liter eimer festbindest. wenn du nun die rute hochhebst, bieg sie sich durch. spätestens wenn die spitze sich um 90 grad biegt, also auf den boden, richtung eimer zeigt, solltest du die bremse "öffnen", das heißt sie sollte so eingestellt sein, dass nun langsam die schnur ablaufen kann.

meiner meihnung nach muss die schnur immer zur rute passen, auf ne 20 gramm barschrute passt keine 20er geflochtene.

zu deiner rute(ich schätze mal sie hat ein wg. von 75gramm) passt jede 12er bis 15er geflochtene.


----------



## panormal (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Danke für Deine Antwort,

die Schnur ist schon auf der Rolle und ich habe auch die Bremse und die Biegsamkeit der Rute schon getestet (mein Vater hat Fisch gespielt .

Ja, die Rute hat laut Herstellerangabe ein Wurfgewicht von 75 Gramm (und ist aus IM12-Carbon). Angeblich hat die Rute aber auch eine Transportlänge von 54cm (Herstellerangabe) - in Wirklichkeit sind es ca. 70cm. Ich habe mein Vertrauen in Herstellerangaben bzgl. Angeln und Zubehör verloren. ...würde gerne wissen aus welchem Material die Rute wirklich ist - das die Herstellerangabe stimmt, halte ich mittlerweile für unwahrscheinlich. :-(

Im Angelshop habe bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung auch mal 3kg Blei mit einer eher zierlichen Steckrute gehoben. Das sah schon übel nach Zerbrechen aus. So weit würde man - meiner unerfahrenen Meinung nach - eine Rute nie belasten, oder?

Ich entnehme Deiner Antwort, dass 10kg oder auch nur 5kg vollkommen unrealistisch sind und es daher vollkommener Blodsinn ist, wenn eine Schnur mehr als (sagen wir mal) 3kg Tragkraft hat.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass meine Rute mit der Schnur den von Dir beschrieben Test bestehen würde.

Aber weshalb haben dann viele keine 0,12'er sondern eben eine 0,17'er oder 0,20'er geflochtene Schnur, wenn die zusätzliche Tragkraft eh vollkommen unbedeutend ist? Und warum sagen die Leute, dass das Vorfach schwächer sein sollten?

Ich versteh das noch nicht wirklich..

Gruß, panormal


----------



## donlotis (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



panormal schrieb:


> Aber weshalb haben dann viele keine 0,12'er sondern eben eine 0,17'er oder 0,20'er geflochtene Schnur, wenn die zusätzliche Tragkraft eh vollkommen unbedeutend ist. Und warum sagen die Leute, dass das Vorfach schwächer sein sollten?
> 
> Ich versteh das noch nicht wirklich..
> 
> Gruß, panormal





Hallo,

je dünner die Geflochtene, desto anfälliger ist sie für Abriebrisse (Steine, Gehölz, Muscheln etc.), darum nehmen einige lieber 0.17 oder 0.20.

Das Vorfach ist so etwas wie eine Soll-Bruch(Riss)-Stelle. Solltest Du mal einen kapitalen Hänger haben reißen Dir nicht gleich hundert Meter (teure) geflochtene Schnur ab, sondern es reißt das Vorfach und der Köder samt Haken bleibt am Grund.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## panormal (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Danke für die Antwort,



donlotis schrieb:


> je dünner die Geflochtene, desto anfälliger ist sie für Abriebrisse (Steine, Gehölz, Muscheln etc.), darum nehmen einige lieber 0.17 oder 0.20.



Was empfiehlst Du für das Angeln vom Ufer aus? ..auf große Hechte, ..wenn die Schnur lange halten soll, ..und auch mal eine Posenmontage vorgenommen wird?



donlotis schrieb:


> Das Vorfach ist so etwas wie eine Soll-Bruch(Riss)-Stelle. Solltest Du mal einen kapitalen Hänger haben reißen Dir nicht gleich hundert Meter (teure) geflochtene Schnur ab, sondern es reißt das Vorfach und der Köder samt Haken bleibt am Grund.



Das Vorfach hält 10kg, die Schnur vielleicht 3kg. Sollte ich jetzt das Vorfach so "runtertunen", dass es bei 2kg Belastung bricht? Das würde ich nur sehr ungern tun.

Oder sollte doch eine Schnur verwendet werden, die dick und stark genug ist, dass sie auch mit Knoten und nach mehrmaliger Verwendung mehr als das Vorfach trägt?

Irgendwie gefällt mir beides nicht ;(

Edit: Auch bei einem "kapitalen Hänger" (es ist doch ein großer Fisch gemeint?) sollte auf gar keinen Fall irgendwas reißen. Das war so meine Vorstellung, als ich mir die Angel kaufte.


----------



## sam1000-0 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Also,bei Gewässer die keine Hänger haben nähme ich das Vorfach gleich stark wie die Hauptschnur.Wo Hänger sind um etwa 0,2 mm schwächeres Vorfach und kürzer,etwa 25cm.Die Bremse ist schon vor dem Drill eingestellt und habe bis jetzt nur wenige Fische verloren und noch keine wegen dem Vorfach.
Die Tragkraft einer Schnur wird anders berechnet wie du dir das Vorstellst.Eine Schnur die 10kg Tragkraft hat heißt nicht daß man 10 Kg mit der Schnur heben kann sondern 10 kg durch´s Wasser ziehen kann ohne zu reißen.10kg wiegen weniger im Wasser als auf dem Boden,hat was zu tun mit der Gravitation(Anziehungskraft der Erde).Niemals versuchen so ein Gewicht mit der Rute anzuheben,die Rute bricht!!!
Die meisten Angler nehmen eine nicht zu starke Schnur mit nicht zu hohe Tragkraft da ja die Bremse der Rolle die ganze Arbeit macht.Wichtig ist das Die Schnur weich und geschmeidig ist.Die Schnüre mit hoher tragkraft sind nicht so weich und geschmeidig wie die schwächeren Schnüre,die aber herforragende Tragkraft beim Knoten haben und man kann super damit arbeiten,keine Knoten oder verdrallen beim werfen oder einkurbeln.
Ich persönlich nehme keine Geflochtenen Schnüre,da ich viel auch im Winter angele.(wird etwas steif bei kälte).Die Schnur wird jedes 2-te Jahr erneuert und das Aufspulen ist auch sehr wichtig.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben das ganze zu verstehen


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Also,bei Gewässer die keine Hänger haben nähme ich das Vorfach gleich stark wie die Hauptschnur.Wo Hänger sind um etwa 0,2 mm schwächeres Vorfach und kürzer,etwa 25cm.Die Bremse ist schon vor dem Drill eingestellt und habe bis jetzt nur wenige Fische verloren und noch keine wegen dem Vorfach.
> *Die Tragkraft einer Schnur wird anders berechnet wie du dir das Vorstellst.Eine Schnur die 10kg Tragkraft hat heißt nicht daß man 10 Kg mit der Schnur heben kann sondern 10 kg durch´s Wasser ziehen kann ohne zu reißen.10kg wiegen weniger im Wasser als auf dem Boden,hat was zu tun mit der Gravitation(Anziehungskraft der Erde).Niemals versuchen so ein Gewicht mit der Rute anzuheben,die Rute bricht!!!*
> Die meisten Angler nehmen eine nicht zu starke Schnur mit nicht zu hohe Tragkraft da ja die Bremse der Rolle die ganze Arbeit macht.Wichtig ist das Die Schnur weich und geschmeidig ist.Die Schnüre mit hoher tragkraft sind nicht so weich und geschmeidig wie die schwächeren Schnüre,die aber herforragende Tragkraft beim Knoten haben und man kann super damit arbeiten,keine Knoten oder verdrallen beim werfen oder einkurbeln.
> Ich persönlich nehme keine Geflochtenen Schnüre,da ich viel auch im Winter angele.(wird etwas steif bei kälte).Die Schnur wird jedes 2-te Jahr erneuert und das Aufspulen ist auch sehr wichtig.
> Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben das ganze zu verstehen




Sorry, aber so einen ...... habe ich in meinem (Angler) Leben noch nicht gehört, und das sind bereits fast 30 Jahre!!!

Wenn Du das ganze schriftlich belegen kannst, bin ich gewillt es zu glauben, wenn nicht, kannst Du es getrost ins Reich der Fabeln und Märchen verbannen


----------



## Fanne (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

kann mich meinen vorredner nur anschließen was die Tragfähgikeit  bedeutet ! 

 mit 12-15er geflecht und n  10er  vorfach geflecht  solltest du gut bedient sein ! 

achte bitte darauf  das wie mein vorredner auch schon postete die bremse immer vor dem drill eingestellt ist ! 


gruss


----------



## panormal (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Danke für die Antworten, auch für die von sam1000-0!

@sam: Ich dachte zuerst auch an irgendwelche komischen spezifischen Angaben bzgl. der Tragkraft, habe dann aber im Internet gelesen, wie die Tragkraft von Schnüren gemessen wird. Sie wird wie erwartet gemessen.



Fanne schrieb:


> mit 12-15er geflecht und n  10er  vorfach geflecht  solltest du gut bedient sein !
> 
> achte bitte darauf  das wie mein vorredner auch schon postete die bremse immer vor dem drill eingestellt ist !


Ich weiss nicht ganz was Du mit "10'er Vorfach" meist. 10kg Tragkraft oder Schnurdurchmesser 0,10mm? Das Vorfach für den Hecht muss einem Stahlvorfach ähneln. Ich habe Kevlarschnur, die >10kg hebt.

Was passiert, wenn der Haken mal wo festhängt? Wie ein Vorredner sagte, ist es schlecht, wenn 100m Schnur reißen. Besser das Vorfach reißt. Das ist bei "12-15er  Geflecht" aber nicht der Fall. Sollte noch ein Baby-Karabiner oder sowas in der Art vor das Vorfach gehängt werden, der bei 2kg reißt (gefällt mir irgendwie nicht)?

Gruß, panormal

PS: Was ist denn jetzt genau ein "Hänger"? (es ist doch kein großer Fisch, oder?)


----------



## Checco (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Ein Hänger ist leider kein großer Fisch sonst hätte ich schon einige kapitale abgerissen^^
Nein ein Hänger bedeutet einfach nur das du dich in der Regel mit einem Köder irgendwo verharkst, kann alles mögliche sein.
Bäume unter Wasser, Steinpackungen halt alles was so unter Wasser liegt.
Beim lösen von Hängern gibts einige Methoden um den Köder noch zu retten, wenn nix mehr geht mußt du halt mit nem Abriß rechnen. Ich wähle ich immer mein Vorfach mit einer niedrigeren Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur, mir ist noch nie dabei die geflochtene gerissen sondern immer am Vorfach.
Wenn du dich von deinem Köder verabschieden mußt nicht über die Rolle lösen, nimm besser nen Stock oder ähnliches, die Rolle wirds dir danken.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



panormal schrieb:


> Ich habe Kevlarschnur


 
Schmeiss die weg, Kevlar gehören zu den Dingen, die die Welt nicht braucht.
Mir hat sogar schon mal ein Aal ein Kevlar Vorfach durchgeraspelt.



panormal schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt genau ein "Hänger"? (es ist doch kein großer Fisch, oder?)


 
Ein Hänger ist kein Fisch, sondern der Haken hängt an einem Hindernis im Wasser fest.


----------



## panormal (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Mal wieder danke für die Antworten,

ich weiß leider immer noch nicht wirklich ob ich

a) eine geflochtene starke Schnur mit gemessenen 0,30mm bei ca. 12kg Tragkraft und ein 10kg Vorfach nutzen soll (da würde wenig Schnur auf die Rolle passen) oder
b) die jetzige Schnur, die ca. 3kg hält, behalten soll und ein ganz schwaches Vorfach suchen sollte, dass schnell reißt aber auch vom großem Hecht nicht zerbissen werden kann (gibt es das?) oder
c) eine geflochtene Schnur besorge, die ca. 6kg (gemessen) hält. Dann würde ich zwischen Hauptschnurr und Vorfach noch ein Stück der jetztigen Schnurr (~3kg) spannen, dass dann bei Hängern reißen kann.



Checco schrieb:


> Ich wähle ich immer mein Vorfach mit einer niedrigeren Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur, mir ist noch nie dabei die geflochtene gerissen sondern immer am Vorfach.


Welche geflochtene Schnur nimmst Du denn? Hast Du eine besondern starke, dicke Schnur oder ein besonders schwaches (Hecht-)Vorfach?

Ich wäre euch für konkrete Empfehlungen bzgl. Hauptschnurr und Vorfach dankbar. Ziel ist wie gesagt, dass wirklich keinesfalls das Material reißt (außer bei Hängern; und dann nur das Vorfach) und auch ein aggressiver 1,50 Hecht nur dann entkommen kann, wenn er es schafft die Schnur irgendwo festzubinden.

Gruß, panormal


----------



## Checco (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht nutze ich ne 0,14 Spiderwire stealth, hat ne angegebene Tragkraft von ca. 10kg, denke das die real so um die 7 kg hat, hatte letztens nen Hänger mit nem 5kg Stahlvorfach wobei ordnugsgemäß das Stahlvorfach riß.
Ähliche Tragkraft hat auch die 0,15 Fireline, die hab ich auf ner anderen Rolle, desweiteren schau ich immer das ich  No Knot Verbinder bekomme die recht klein sind, das hält schon nen vernünftigen Hecht aus.


----------



## panormal (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



Checco schrieb:


> Ähliche Tragkraft hat auch die 0,15 Fireline, die hab ich auf ner anderen Rolle, desweiteren schau ich immer das ich  No Knot Verbinder bekomme die recht klein sind, das hält schon nen vernünftigen Hecht aus.


Diese No Knot Verbinder muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen!

Ein Vorredner sagte, dass Tragkraft kaum  zählt weil man die Angel eh nie so stark belasten würde (Biegung bis zu 90° und so). Du sagst das die 0,15'er Fireline oder die 0,14'er Spiderwire stealth "schon nen vernünftigen Hecht" standhält. Ich dachte jetzt die ganze Zeit, dass auch ein riesiger Hecht nichtmal 2kg Tragkraft beansprucht und man die starke Schnur nur braucht, damit das Vorfach früher reißt.

Irgendwie ist das alles sehr komisch und schwer zu verstehen..


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



panormal schrieb:


> Diese No Knot Verbinder muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen!
> 
> Ein Vorredner sagte, dass Tragkraft kaum  zählt weil man die Angel eh nie so stark belasten würde (Biegung bis zu 90° und so). Du sagst das die 0,15'er Fireline oder die 0,14'er Spiderwire stealth "schon nen vernünftigen Hecht" standhält. Ich dachte jetzt die ganze Zeit, dass auch ein riesiger Hecht nichtmal 2kg Tragkraft beansprucht und man die starke Schnur nur braucht, damit das Vorfach früher reißt.
> 
> Irgendwie ist das alles sehr komisch und schwer zu verstehen..




Da kannst Du mal sehen, was hier für eine gequirlte Kacke verbreitet wird....

Zum "normalen" Hechfischen in hindernisfreien Gewässern reicht eine 0,13er - 0,17er Geflochtene dicke aus. Ich würde auf Hecht grundsätzlich mit Stahlvorfach angeln - alles Andere wie Hardmono, FC oder Kevlar ist NICHT bissfest!! Für einen Anfänger würde ich auf jeden Fall auch die No-Knot Verbinder empfehlen, da sich nicht alle geflochtenen Schnüre problemlos knoten lassen.

Sind Hindernisse im Wasser kannst Du mit der Schnurstärke auf 0,20 hoch gehen - alles darüber ist materialschädigend für Rute und Rolle (bei einem Hänger) Hänger sollten soweit wie möglich NICHT über die Rolle gelöst werden! Schnur um einen, mit einem Handtuch umwickelten Stock wickeln und ziehen - Sonst kann es zu gravierenden Rollenschäden kommen.

Beim Fischen auf Zander würde ich eine Schnurstärke von 0.15 nicht überschreiten! In Gewässern, wo Hechte vorkommen, ist auch hier ein Stahlvorfach Pflicht - den Zander störts nicht

Gruß und Viel Erfolg!!

Martin#h


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



panormal schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt die ganze Zeit, dass auch ein riesiger Hecht nichtmal 2kg Tragkraft beansprucht und man die starke Schnur nur braucht, damit das Vorfach früher reißt.



Da hast du falsch gedacht. Bring die 3kg Iron Line zurück und kauf dir was anständiges. Hier sind ja schon ein paar Namen gefallen.

6kg Tragkraft solltest du schon haben, ansonsten wäre das wohl etwas wenig. Da du Anfänger bist, nimm lieber eine etwas zu starke Schnur als eine etwas zu schwache.


----------



## Fanne (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

wie der Martin sagte 

ca 15er Geflecht  und nen Stahlvorfach vor .


in Kombination mit 15er Geflochtene würd ich zu5-7 kg Stahlvorfach raten ,

Aber das mit den Stahlvorfach müsstest du ja in deinen Kurs eh gelernt haben  mit den längen und Tragkräften.

war bei meiner im September zumindest so 


gruss


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



Fanne schrieb:


> wie der Martin sagte
> 
> ca 15er Geflecht  und nen Stahlvorfach vor .
> 
> ...




Recht vollkommen aus, da Du mit der Angelrute eh nicht mehr Druck ausüben kannst und die Bremse der Rolle ja VORHER entsprechend eingestellt werden sollte. Allerdings würde ich bei Hechten die Bremse gegen Ende des Drills eher noch etwas lockern um die Fische vom "finalen Rettungssprung" abzuhalten

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



panormal schrieb:


> .
> 
> Irgendwie ist das alles sehr komisch und schwer zu verstehen..


:q
Wenn Du 100 Leute fragst, bekommst Du 200 verschiedene Antworten.

Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht schreiben wie Du angeln musst, ich schreibe jetzt nur mal wie ich angel.

16er bis 20er Geflochtene, je nach (Kunst) Köder Grösse.
Stahlvorfach ca. 10 bis 12 kg Tragkraft.
Grundsätzlich verwende ich bei geflochtenen Schnüren Knotenlos Verbinder.

Aber wie gesagt, Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> :q
> Wenn Du 100 Leute fragst, bekommst Du 200 verschiedene Antworten.
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht schreiben wie Du angeln musst, ich schreibe jetzt nur mal wie ich angel.
> ...



Tommi, da könnten wir ja einer Meinung sein:m:m:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Tommi, da könnten wir ja einer Meinung sein:m:m:m


 
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal,oder.:q|wavey:


----------



## sc00b (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Hoi,

also ich hab die Balzer 0.10mm für meine DS-Rute dafür langts allemale. Für Hecht - naja ich hab da die Stroft GTP Typ 3 druf.. mit ein Stahlvorfach das ca 8kg hält!


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



sc00b schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> also ich hab die Balzer 0.10mm für meine DS-Rute dafür langts allemale. Für Hecht - naja ich hab da die Stroft GTP Typ 3 druf.. mit ein Stahlvorfach das ca 8kg hält!



Einem Anfänger würde ich im Leben keine Geflochtene für ca. 25€/100m (Stroft GTP) empfehlen - da reicht die Powerline, oder Fireline fürs erste alle Mal!!


----------



## börnie (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*



panormal schrieb:


> Meine Schnur ist eine Balzer Iron Line mit 0,12mm Durchmesser, die angeblich 11,4 kg Tragkraft hat. Ich habe einen Eimer mit 4 Litern Wasser befüllt und wollte diesen an der Schnur hochheben (man muss sein Gerät ja testen). In 3 von 3 Versuchen gelang mir das mit frisch abgerollter Schnur nicht. Die Schnur ist immer in der Mitte (nicht am Knoten) durchgerissen.




glaub mir : diese schnurr kannst du echt vergessen !
habe ähnlich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. solche anbieter sollte man verklagen !


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Spiderwire, die Ron Thompson Dynacable oder eben die PowerPro, dort aber nur die lbs-Variante aus den Staaten (zum Hechtfischen würde ich die 15lbs vorschlagen) Eine gute und sicher Bezugsquelle für die PP findest Du hier (dort bestelle auch ich immer!!) Da Du bei der Bestellung unter 22 € bleibst, fallen auch keine Zoll und Mwst Gebühren an

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tüdde (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

wie bespult ihr denn eigendlich eure rollen wenn ihr die schnur nicht direkt beim händler vorort kauft sondern im netz? gibt es da nen trick damit man die schnur auch straff aufwikelt? mit der hand macht ihr das bestimmt nicht |supergri


----------



## sc00b (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

einfach ein fettes buch nehmen.. dazwischen die schnur laufen lassen und aufspulen... hab ich bisher so gemacht...

mfg


----------



## Tüdde (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

und wie befestigst du die???


----------



## duck_68 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Steck die gekaufte Spule auf einen Kochlöffel o.ä. den einen zweite Person hält und die Spule beim Ausspulen abbremst - so gets am leichtesten - manche legen geflochtene Schnüre vor dem Aufspulen auch mal kurz ins Wasser (ich nicht)


----------



## Tüdde (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Ich meinte wie ihr die neue Schnur auf der Rolle befestigt.


----------



## sc00b (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Hab da vom Dealer so ein selbstklebendes teil bekommen.. wie Klettverschluss...ist das.. hält bomben fest.. ggf. auch bissl sekundenkleber...


----------



## bobbl (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tragkraft Hauptschnurr auf Hecht (Balzer Iron Line)*

Ganz ehrlich:
Lass für den Anfang die Geflochtene, kauf dir ne Mono 28er und ganz normale Stahlvorfächer mit 6 Kg Tragkraft,so hast du dann genug Schnur drauf, Abrisse sind günstiger und die Schnur ist für einen Anfänger viel besser geeignet.|wavey:


----------

